# Lobdell Lake



## MIICefisher (Dec 14, 2007)

Does anybody know anything about this lake. I went there on Friday, right where I always see epople fishing, and I was quite surprised. It was like 4 feet deep, and all we caught was dinks. The biggest one was like 6 inches. I'd appreciate any info anyone can share with me.


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

check with gone fishin. paul fishes it all the time. also stop by and say hello at bear cove right on bridge street behind beacon and bridge.


----------



## frzngfshr (Jan 22, 2003)

MIICefisher said:


> Get used to that if you fish that lake. I used to live on Lobdell good bass fishing but, nothing but dink gills.


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

just saw a pic in the linden paper of a 27" walleye caught on lobdell by a young kid, it weighed 7#


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Contrary to popular belief there are some decent panfish in Lobdell Lake but finding them can be a problem. The cove you were fishing in has in the past produced some nice panfish but I believe fishing pressure over the years has taken it's toll. Been out there a few times this year and like you have caught literally 100's of dinks and that's sight fishing and trying to pull the bait away from the bait stealers. Have only brought home around a dozen keeper gills 7"+ fish and nothing over 7.5" this year. The past few years it's been about 10 dinks to every keeper. This year it's been about 20 dinks to each keeper, not a good average. I only live a few miles from the lake and it's easy fishin' so I go there on those afternoons when I want to get in a quick little fishin' trip but it's been disappointing this year. :sad: :sad:


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

That's the first place I ever fished, grand parents lived out there. Back then...30 years ago there was some great fishing. Gramps would always come in with baskets full of gills, havn't been out there in years.


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

Becareful out there! Don't let the aligators grab your line!


----------



## uofmguy68 (Mar 16, 2008)

Lobdell still has Plenty of keeper size gills, its one of my favorite lakes to fish in the summer, but i have found there are alot more dinks in the past couple years, both the gills and bass have been getting smaller due to increased fishing pressure.... its a little bit harder than just putting a line out and pulling in a hog, you gotta keep at it and sort thru the dinks for the keepers, but they are in there and its sucks because there is alot of water out there that is unacessible in the winter and your mostly stuck in the marina bay.... dont try by the DNR boat launch, the current over there has the ice thin last i checked.... anyone check it out recently? 

i for one wish i had acess to bennette lake as i think the ice near the bar back there is to thin due to current, last summer my friend caught a long nose gar back in bennette but i cant figure out how to get out there in the winter due to no acess except the bar... guess ill just have to put some more time during the summer in back there since i never caught a long nose gar before.... anyone know any other lakes with them?


----------



## bigbob (Jul 7, 2005)

theres a tonof gar pike in the flint river i see them all the time when we float it, nice size


----------



## chuckwagon157 (May 17, 2008)

I know there used to be plenty in lake fenton, but that was years ago


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

uofmguy68 said:


> Lobdell still has Plenty of keeper size gills, its one of my favorite lakes to fish in the summer, but i have found there are alot more dinks in the past couple years, both the gills and bass have been getting smaller due to increased fishing pressure.... its a little bit harder than just putting a line out and pulling in a hog, you gotta keep at it and sort thru the dinks for the keepers, but they are in there and its sucks because there is alot of water out there that is unacessible in the winter and your mostly stuck in the marina bay.... dont try by the DNR boat launch, the current over there has the ice thin last i checked.... anyone check it out recently?
> 
> i for one wish i had acess to bennette lake as i think the ice near the bar back there is to thin due to current, last summer my friend caught a long nose gar back in bennette but i cant figure out how to get out there in the winter due to no acess except the bar... guess ill just have to put some more time during the summer in back there since i never caught a long nose gar before.... anyone know any other lakes with them?


We have a cabin on Lake Huron near Port Hope. I see gar pike out there just about everytime I go out fishing. They cruise the rocks in the shallows. I think they might spawn in the spring and early summer. I always see them when i'm smallmouth fishing. They are huge out there too. Kinda spooky when your waste deep in the water and a 4 ft gar comes cruising up outta nowhere.


----------



## chuckwagon157 (May 17, 2008)

^^^ even thought I know they wouldn't even thinki about comming after you, that would still be creepy!!!


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

you can shoot em by the boatful on the bay in later may they're all over in the 6"-2' depths i have 2 master anglers so far. good way to piss off a taxidermist lol


----------



## Blue (Oct 15, 2003)

Many years ago we'd spear them after dark on Buckhorn Lake just south of Holly. There were lots of them. Fun way to spend an evening.


----------

